# Audible Edge Finders



## GailInNM (Nov 23, 2013)

For those of us whose eyes are not what they used to be an Audible Edge  finder is a very good investment.  Even if your eyes are OK they are  still helpful.  They make a clicking sound when they kickout and it is  loud enough to hear over most machine tools with out difficulty. Only  cost a few dollars more than regular ones and are well worth it.  They  are made by most edge finder manufacturers. Here is a link to one sold  by Little machine shop, mostly because they halve a good photo. Do a  search for Audible Edge Finders for you favorite brand at your favorite  store. Amazon has a good selection also.
Gail in NM

https://littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=1960


----------



## Herbiev (Nov 23, 2013)

A brilliant idea. I might just get one for Christmas.


----------



## kvom (Nov 24, 2013)

I bought one of those a while back.  For me, the little clicks are hard to hear over the mill's motor noise.  I just rely on the "jump" like any other finder.


----------



## canadianhorsepower (Nov 24, 2013)

I use this type with LED in it
http://www.busybeetools.com/products/ELECTRONIC-EDGE-FNDER.html


----------

